# 2 color discharge print



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello folks, 

We were doing some testing yesterday with the Union Plasticharge and used QCM XOLB Maroon and Vegas gold inks on an Indigo color Next Level Apparel 3600 tee.

The Vegas gold discharged quite well, although the Maroon turned yellow/gold color. 

Did I miss something here? I used the same gram scale formulas as the vegas gold ink...

Formula:
50/50 ink/union
Discharge agent 5%
water 2%

Any tips, suggestions and experiences on plasticharge would be appreciated.


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

What color was the shirt ,


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Indigo Blue


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

You may want to check with Next Level about discharging that specific color . it might not be a good match to discharge that color.


----------



## maddogprints (Nov 19, 2012)

I know with royal blue we have had issues , because the shirts are not actually white when they die them , 
check with the company to see


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you all, I will give NLA a call on Monday.


----------

